# Nvidia setzt Overvoltage-Verbot der GTX 680 konsequent durch



## Spinal (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Nvidia Geforce GTX 680 erlaubt eine maximale Kernspannung von 1,175 Volt. Um die Karte weiter übertakten zu können werden häufig höhere Spannungen benötigt. Viele Hersteller verbauen dafür ein eigenes Design mit einer verbesserten Spannungsversorgung auf ihren Karten und werben mit der Möglichkeit der Spannungserhöhung.
Nun mussten einige Hersteller zurückrudern und diese Funktionalität _offiziell_ streichen.

EVGA setzte bei den GTX 680 Classified den sogenannten EVBot ein. Es handelt sich um eine art Fernbedienung mit der eben auch die Spannungen justiert werden können. Dieses Tool liegt aktuellen Karten auf Druck von Nvidia nicht mehr bei. Auch bei der Geforce GTX 680 Lightning von MSI kann mit der Software MSI Afterburner ab Version 2.2.4 nicht mehr die Spannung verändert werden.

Meine Meinung:
Ich finde diese Praxis dreist. Die wenigen Enthusiasten die bereit sind einen Aufschlag für eine besondere Custom Karte zu zahlen, werden hier vor den Kopf gestoßen. Auch versäumt EVGA eine Meldung über das fehlen des EVBots oder eine Preisanpassung der "neuen" Karten. Ebenfalls enttäuschend.
Viel interessanter sollte allerdings der Grund für diese Maßnahme sein und hier kann nur spekuliert werden. Vielleicht sind die Chips sehr empfindlich oder Nvidia bereitet einen schnelleren Chip vor, mit mehr Spannung und Takt.

Quellen:
EVGA entfernt EVBot der GeForce GTX 680 Classified - ComputerBase
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - core, PLL, and vram voltage for power edition gtx 670??
EVGA GTX 680 Classified - Nvidia verbietet EVGA den Einbau von Spannungscontroller - News - GameStar.de

P.S.: Ist meine erste User News, also bitte nicht hauen. Ich werde mir jede Kritik zu Herzen nehmen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie verständlich, das die Kunden nicht das ganze Potenzial ausschöpfen können/dürfen, und mehr dazu gedrängt werden das nächste Modell zu kaufen das natürlich dann noch mehr Leistung hat.
Aber da ist sowieso nur ein immens kleiner Bruchteil davon betroffen, ein Promille, wenn nicht sogar weniger wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2012)

Tja, das war´s dann mit den Special Versionen der Hersteller.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2012)

Nene, der Name setzt immer noch genug ab, oc hin oder her. In den nächsten Monaten werden eher mehr threads hier auf gemacht, in denen es um Probleme mit dem overvoltage gibt.  Zudem werden die Hersteller einen Teufel tun um die nötigen Tools aus dem Netz zu holen. Öffentliche Server gibt's genug.


----------



## ViP94 (5. Oktober 2012)

Schöne news, muss ich sagen.
Wobei 1,175V schon ziemlich viel sind für eine 28nm karte.
Und extremübertakter haben doch ihre eigenen Mittel und wege um die spannung anzuheben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2012)

Passend dazu: Nvidia Green Light: Evgas Geforce GTX 680 Classified muss ohne EV-Bot ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2012)

Nachträglich über Bios-Mod ist eine Spannungsanhebung aber schon möglich oder?


----------



## Combi (5. Oktober 2012)

über bios-mod ja..aber die wenigsten werden sowas machen.mich eingeschlossen.
in der printausgabe steht ja drin,wie es geht...als ich das las,wusste ich,dass ich bestimmt nen fehler dabei mache^^also nada!
is halt nich ganz so einfach...
würde gerne bei meiner gtx 670 die spannung erhöhen können,bei mir is bei 1100/1280/3100  schluss,mehr geht nicht...und ich habe reserven ohne ende,max temp bei vollast 41 grad...

ich hoffe,es kommt ein proggi,mit dem man das irgendwie stable hinbekommt...


----------



## MyArt (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann kann man sich ja vorstellen wie die 780 aussieht. Oder sagen wir mal eine 760...

Das wird dann wohl auf eine übertaktete 680 hinauslaufen...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Oktober 2012)

Das nimmt doch den ganzen Lightnings und wie sie alle heißen ihre Daseinsberechtigung... wozu soll ich so eine von Werk aus auf OC ausgerichtete Karte kaufen, wenn ich ihr Potetial dann nicht ausschöpfen kann?


----------



## Spinal (5. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Passend dazu: Nvidia Green Light: Evgas Geforce GTX 680 Classified muss ohne EV-Bot ausgeliefert werden


 
Sorry, irgendwie ist das an mir vorbei gegangen 
Schön das ihr was zu den Gründen geschrieben habt.



Abductee schrieb:


> Nachträglich über Bios-Mod ist eine Spannungsanhebung aber schon möglich oder?


 
Soweit ich weiß schon. Generell ist die Möglichkeit ja da, nur leider erlaubt Nvidia den Partnern nicht, diese Funktionen offiziell zur Verfügung zu stellen.



ViP94 schrieb:


> Schöne news, muss ich sagen.
> Wobei 1,175V schon ziemlich viel sind für eine 28nm karte.
> Und extremübertakter haben doch ihre eigenen Mittel und wege um die spannung anzuheben.


 
Vielen Dank 
Die Radeon 7970 verwendet meines Wissens nach eine ähnliche Spannung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. Oktober 2012)

Mit 1100 Mhz würde ich die Bezeichnung "superclocked" aber streichen


----------



## D3N$0 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bald unterscheidem sich die Nvidia Karten nur noch anhand der verbauten Kühlkonzepte, na klasse 
Bei AMD ist man zum glück Noch nicht auf so ne Schnapsidee gekommen, aber man weis ja nie was da noch kommt. Hoffentlich bleiben die auf dem jetzigen Pfad und lassen ihren Boadpartnern freihe Hand


----------



## HoBBos (5. Oktober 2012)

Schade drum, solche Gimmicks waren ne nette Dreingabe. Ich erinner da mal an die ASUS Editionen in limitierter Auflage, was da alles dabei war.


----------



## Bennz (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich will nur ne erhöte power target grenze, durch die 2 neuen 140mm rotoren gehen mir gute 10% davon flötten


----------



## Deimos (5. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4614410 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie verständlich, das die Kunden nicht das ganze Potenzial ausschöpfen können/dürfen, und mehr dazu gedrängt werden das nächste Modell zu kaufen das natürlich dann noch mehr Leistung hat.


Was ist daran verständlich, wenn innerhalb der Generation die schnellste Karte betroffen ist?
Mit OC holst du ja nicht raus, was die Nachfolgegeneration an Mehrleistung bietet (diese ist ja auch übertaktbar). Von daher für mich absolut unlogisch.

Mit der GTX6xx-Serie lässt NV imo High-ender im Stich. Kein treiberintegriertes SSAA in allen APIs, stärkere Leistungseinbrüche bei hohen Anforderungen wegen/und beschnittenes/-m SI, kein Overvoltage...
Für das letzte Quäntchen Leistung ist man bei AMD imo besser beraten im Jahre 2012.


----------



## Profikuehl (5. Oktober 2012)

Schade aber für OCler doch kein Hinderniss. Wird die Karte halt geflasht. Ist sie kaputt das originale Bios drüberhauen und gut is oder täusch ich mich da?  Verschiedene Hersteller werden ihre Karten doch sicher noch weiter mit etwas 'flexibleren' Komponenten ausrüsten - dämlich sind die ja auch nicht - hoffentlich.


----------



## Kev95 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie hat der Linux-Chef noch gleich bei der Pressekonferenz gesagt:
"Nvidia... F**k you!"

Meine nächste Karte wird demnach eine aus dem Hause AMD.
Wenn Nvidia mein Geld halt nich will kann ich nichts dafür.


----------



## Manner1a (5. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich ist Overclocking ein großer Markt, doch vielleicht verhilft diese Grenze für die Spannung zu einer höheren Zuverlässigkeit. Man darf dann hoffen, dass die Architektur die gewünschte Leistung erbringt. Wenn´s nicht reicht, dann muss halt irgendwann wieder eine neue her. Ich halte das alles für unproblematisch, da bei den Kepler Grafikkarten von Nvidia ab GTX 660Ti doch sowieso der Speichertakt begrenzt. Bedeutet, mehr Chiptakt bringt nicht viel.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2012)

Einfach mal meckern, vielleicht hat Nvidia ja ihre Gründe!


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2012)

@arcDaniel

Keine Overvoltage Funktion, weniger defekte Karten, weniger Kosten für die Boardpartner und Nvidia.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Oktober 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Keine Overvoltage Funktion, weniger defekte Karten, weniger Kosten für die Boardpartner und Nvidia.


 
Besser für die Umwelt


----------



## Sepulzera (5. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre ja wie ein Tuning-Verbot vom Hause Mercedes aus


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Oktober 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Besser für die Umwelt


 

Ich kann Nvidia verstehen, es gibt genügend die nicht wissen was sie da tun.
Nur meiner Meinung hätte Nvidia schon viel Früher einschreiten müssen, die Lightning gibt es ja schon länger, bei der Power Edition kann man jetzt auch die vcore erhöhen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Oktober 2012)

nVidia unterbindet nur die überdrüberwerksgetunten Karten.
Weil die halt so ganz und gar ausserhalb der Spezifikationen laufen koennen.

Ich weis nicht womit ihr jetzt ein Problem habt.
Wenn ihr wirklich so hart OC'en wollt, macht es, hindert euch keiner daran.
Nur wenn etwas schiefgeht, koennt ihr halt nicht so leicht auf eure (erloschenen)Garantieansprueche klopfen.

Und genau da liegt doch der wahre Grund.
Liest man immer wieder.
Ja OC kein Problem, wenn die Karte abraucht, werden halt irgendwie alte Einstellungen vorgenommen, Orginalkuehler montiert etc etc, und eingeschickt.
Hab ja eh Garantie. 

*Sepulzera*, du kannst weiter tunen, nur auf Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich nicht bald auch für die 670er


----------



## Netboy (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann eben keine Nvidia Karten mehr ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. Oktober 2012)

Kann man die Spannungen eigentlich noch verringern oder wird dem auch ein Riegel davor geschoben?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2012)

Also erst mal, verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht, zweitens es gibt genug möglichkeiten!

-Die 600er Nvidia Karten regeln die Spannungs selbst so gut dass es eine Manuellen Einstellung unnötig macht! So läuft meine Referenz GTX680 Problemlos mit 1241mhz, das ist schon ein beachtliches OC
-Wer mehr will muss eben zu anderen Mitteln greiffen, Hardcore OC'ler wissen sich da schon zu helfen...
-Für die die doch mehr wollen als Nvidia erlaubt, hier mal ne Kleine New --> Im EVGA Forum ist ein User gerade dabei ein Tool fertig zu stellen, mit dem es möglich ist das Bios zu ändern und so auch Spannungserhöhungen möglich sind und viele weitere Einstellungen... Wer also so ne Mega Karte wie die Classified hat, kann sich mit diesem Tool sehr gut helfen.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Wie hat der Linux-Chef noch gleich bei der Pressekonferenz gesagt:
> "Nvidia... F**k you!"
> 
> Meine nächste Karte wird demnach eine aus dem Hause AMD.
> Wenn Nvidia mein Geld halt nich will kann ich nichts dafür.





Netboy schrieb:


> Dann eben keine Nvidia Karten mehr ist doch ganz einfach


 
Muss dem völlig zustimmen.


"Laut Bryan Del Rizzo, Senior PR Manager bei Nvidia, sei das "Green Light"-Programm dazu gedacht, dass alle Geforce-Karten die höchstmögliche Qualität bieten; das Senken der RMA-Quote [Anm.d.R.: "Return Merchandise Authorization", die Anzahl der wegen Problemen oder Defekten zurückgegebenen Karten wäre nie das Ziel gewesen."

Was für ein Unsinn, die GTX 770 oder so wird dann wohl nur eine 680 OC sein  

Und genau sowas ist, was mich an Nvidia total ärgert. Erstmal die GPGPU-Power senken um mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch zu punkten... Einfach nur schwach. AMD hat nichmal einen viel höheren Verbrauch, die GPGPU-Power ist jedoch viel höher (7770 > 680).



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Einfach mal meckern, vielleicht hat Nvidia ja ihre Gründe!



Jaja, sagt einer mit einem Nvidia-Bild im Profil... Und ja sie haben ihre Gründe - den wahren Grund jedoch verschweigen sie.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Keine Overvoltage Funktion, weniger defekte Karten, weniger Kosten für die Boardpartner und Nvidia.



Die müssen doch eh keine Garantie für Karten geben, die vom USER getunt werden. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also erst mal, verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht, zweitens es gibt genug möglichkeiten!
> 
> -Die 600er Nvidia Karten regeln die Spannungs selbst so gut dass es eine Manuellen Einstellung unnötig macht! So läuft meine Referenz GTX680 Problemlos mit 1241mhz, das ist schon ein beachtliches OC
> -Wer mehr will muss eben zu anderen Mitteln greiffen, Hardcore OC'ler wissen sich da schon zu helfen...
> -Für die die doch mehr wollen als Nvidia erlaubt, hier mal ne Kleine New --> Im EVGA Forum ist ein User gerade dabei ein Tool fertig zu stellen, mit dem es möglich ist das Bios zu ändern und so auch Spannungserhöhungen möglich sind und viele weitere Einstellungen... Wer also so ne Mega Karte wie die Classified hat, kann sich mit diesem Tool sehr gut helfen.


 
Wer EVGA kauft ist eh nicht so schlau, ist eh fast alles von denen im Referenzdesign... Laut, heiß, geht schneller kaputt, da kann ich Nvidia sogar noch verstehen...
Übrigens würde ich nicht mit irgendwelchen nicht-offiziellen Tools rumspielen, da lerne ich lieber etwas und kaufe beim nächsten Mal AMD.
Was Nvidia da macht ist einfach nur schwach 

Ach ja: hier ein nettes Video.


----------



## Jan565 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nvidia Fail! 

Ich bin kein Fanboy oder so, aber das macht die GTX680 in so gut wie allen Punkten mehr als Uninteressant für mich als einer, der auch gerne mal nen Benchmark macht und halt versucht aus gegebener Hardware(nicht immer das Beste) das meiste raus zu holen versucht.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2012)

@CT5010

-Wer regelmässig meine Post liest, weiss dass ich mich so neutral wie möglich halte, auch wenn ich was die GPU's angeht Nvidia eher mag. Ich versuche immer die Vorteile in der Hardware zu sehen egal von Welcher Marke....

-Wenn vom User per Software getunt, ist es fast eine Sache der Unmöglichkeit fest zu stellen ob un ein Defekter durch fehlerhaften Chip oder durch übertriebenes OC entstanden ist. Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviel GPUs (auch bei AMD) über die Garantie gewechselt werden, wo der User zu 100% selbst schuld am Defekt ist.

-EVGA ist mit der beste Nvidia Boardpartner wenns um den Support geht! Wenn du mit Referenz die _direct exhaust cooler_ meinst, hast du zimlich wenig verstanden.

-Wer auf Extrem OC setzt scheut auch nicht vor nicht-offiziellen Tools und weiss was er tut, alle anderen sind nur Möchtegernemacker!

@all

Wie habt ihr denn vorher die Spannung eingestellt? per Afterburner o.ä. da bekommt man auch nur eine Maximale Spannung und drüber kommt man auch nicht ohne Umwege. Und die Spannung die Offiziell einstellbar ist, wurde meist auch so von den Boardpartnern gewählt um defekte zu vermeiden!

Bei meiner alten AMD 5870 referenz Modell, konnte ich bei Afterburner alles auf Anschlag stellen und die Karte funktionierte ohne Probleme, weder Grafikfehler, noch Abstürze, noch Temperaturprobleme! Die Karte hätte bestimmt noch mehr hergegeben, aber nicht mit Officiellen mitteln, also was hat sich nun an der Situation geändert?


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @CT5010
> 
> -Wer regelmässig meine Post liest, weiss dass ich mich so neutral wie möglich halte, auch wenn ich was die GPU's angeht Nvidia eher mag. Ich versuche immer die Vorteile in der Hardware zu sehen egal von Welcher Marke....
> 
> ...


 
1. Sieht man dass du für Nvidia stehst. Ich habe Nvidia auch mal mehr gemocht aber nach der ganzen Sache mit den 6xx-ern und jetzt mit dem OV-Verbot... naja.
Das "die werden ihren Grund schon haben" ist für mich übrigens nicht wirklich neutral.
2. kann sein
3. Support hin oder her EVGA Karten sind nunmal laut und werden heiß. Ich habe nichts gegen direct exhaust cooler. Die mag ich sogar. Aber nicht im Referenzdesign.
4. das stimmt. Trotzdem ist es ein nicht nötiger Schritt seitens Nvidia.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2012)

@ct5010

also bei der 7970 ghz Edition gemeckert wurde, dass die Spannung so hoch ist und die Karte unnötig warm wird, es mit einer normalen 7970 auch möglich ist gleiche Taktraten zu bekommen mit weit aus weniger Spannung, habe ich auch mit nach dem Stil geäusser *"die werden ihren Grund schon haben" *da habe ich sogar ausführlicher erklärt warum sie dies mit höchster wahscheinlichkeit gemacht haben. Ach ja auch zu dem Zeitpunkt hatt ich schon meine GTX 

Ich stehe dazu dass ich Pro-Nvidia bin, und auch in anderen Bereichen meine Favoriten habe und dazu stehe ich, trotzdem bin ich AMD nicht negativ gesinnt und es würde mich freuen wenn sich auch noch ein anderer GPU Hersteller mitmischen könnte, und somit bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass ich meist trotzdem ein Objektives Urteil abgeben kann. Mir gefällt auch nicht alles was Nvidia macht, ja manche Marketing Müll hasse ich sogar, aber das machen andere Marken auch.

Mein Schlusswort:
Nvidia wird hier angeprangert, für eine an sich kleinigkeit, welche weder für den Normalen User noch für den Extrem Overclocker ein Problem darstellt, sprich die einen Brauchen es eh nicht, die anderen wissen sich schon zu helfen.

Ich kann schon in gedanken die Zeilen von den Usern lesen welche wegen so etwas den Hersteller wechseln und dann über andere Ursachen auf der anderen Seite jammern, und wo wechseln sie hin wenn AMD mal was mach was ihnen nicht gefällt?


----------



## Spinal (6. Oktober 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @arcDaniel
> 
> Keine Overvoltage Funktion, weniger defekte Karten, weniger Kosten für die Boardpartner und Nvidia.



Aber die Boardpartner wollen Overvoltage doch, bauen extra Karten mit Monsterversorgung. Nvidia will es nicht.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich kann Nvidia verstehen, es gibt genügend die nicht wissen was sie da tun.
> Nur meiner Meinung hätte Nvidia schon viel Früher einschreiten müssen, die Lightning gibt es ja schon länger, bei der Power Edition kann man jetzt auch die vcore erhöhen.



Also ich denke, wer eine solche Karte kauft, weiß in der Regel was er da tut. Und wenn nicht, die Spannungen lassen sich ja nicht beliebig anheben, es geht ja um eine Erhöhung um ca. 15 - 20%. Da wird eine Karte wahrscheinlich nicht gleich abrauchen sonder erstmal Fehler produzieren.
Dazu auch mal ein Quote von arcDaniel:



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie habt ihr denn vorher die Spannung eingestellt? per Afterburner o.ä. da bekommt man auch nur eine Maximale Spannung und drüber kommt man auch nicht ohne Umwege. Und die Spannung die Offiziell einstellbar ist, wurde meist auch so von den Boardpartnern gewählt um defekte zu vermeiden!
> 
> Bei meiner alten AMD 5870 referenz Modell, konnte ich bei Afterburner alles auf Anschlag stellen und die Karte funktionierte ohne Probleme, weder Grafikfehler, noch Abstürze, noch Temperaturprobleme! Die Karte hätte bestimmt noch mehr hergegeben, aber nicht mit Officiellen mitteln, also was hat sich nun an der Situation geändert?


 
Diese leichte Spannungserhöhung reicht aus um die Karte zu tunen. Und genau das will Nvidia nicht, obwohl die besseren Kühler oder gar Spannungsversorgungen und die Begrenzung der Tools eine fast narrensichere Übertaktung ermöglichen.

Schlussdendlich kann man natürlich über das BIOS etc. gehen, aber gerade um sich an Limits ranzutasten oder einfach ein wenig zu experimentieren sind solche Tools hilfreich. Man kommt sich so vor, als kaufe man einen teuren Sportwagen und darf damit nur heimlich schnell fahren.

bye
Spinal


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2012)

So noch ne News welche ich im EVGA Forum aufgegriffen habe:

Nvidia verbietet den Boardpartnern nicht die Karten mit höheren Spannungen zu betreiben, ALLERDINGS gibt Nvidia den Boardpartnern auch ne Garantie auf die Chips selbst, und wenn die Boardpartner Karten mit höherer Spannung anbieten, so verlieren sie die Garantieansprèche gegenüber Nvidia.

Also ist es eine reine Entscheidung der Boardpartner, und die Entscheiden sich eben für die sicherere Seite, so wer ist nun der Böse, Nvidia oder die Boardpartner? 

NVIDIA's Response to "Voltage Control" on Kepler GPUs --Bring the Popcorn--


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @ct5010
> 
> also bei der 7970 ghz Edition gemeckert wurde, dass die Spannung so hoch ist und die Karte unnötig warm wird, es mit einer normalen 7970 auch möglich ist gleiche Taktraten zu bekommen mit weit aus weniger Spannung, habe ich auch mit nach dem Stil geäusser *"die werden ihren Grund schon haben" *da habe ich sogar ausführlicher erklärt warum sie dies mit höchster wahscheinlichkeit gemacht haben. Ach ja auch zu dem Zeitpunkt hatt ich schon meine GTX





arcDaniel schrieb:


> Einfach mal meckern, vielleicht hat Nvidia ja ihre Gründe!


 
Sonst haste nichts geschrieben, erst eine Seite danach und dem habe ich dementsprechend geantwortet. Und ja die GHz Edition kommt mit zu hohen Taktraten daher, die wollen halt auf Nummer sicher gehen. Genau wie Nvidia - nur andersherum.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich denke, wer eine solche Karte kauft, weiß in der Regel was er da tut. Und wenn nicht, die Spannungen lassen sich ja nicht beliebig anheben, es geht ja um eine Erhöhung um ca. 15 - 20%. Da wird eine Karte wahrscheinlich nicht gleich abrauchen sonder erstmal Fehler produzieren.


 
Wie oft wird denn eine OC Karte bei Kaufempfehlungen empfohlen
Hast du dir mal die OC Threads durchgelesen, was da alles immer und immer wieder nachgefragt wird. Egal ob es sehr sehr ausfuehrliche HOW-TO's gibt, wo Leute die sich wirklich mit der Materie auseinandersetzten, viel Zeit damit verbringen es fuer Laien verstaendlich niederzurschreiben.
Selbst mit so vielen ausfuehrlichen Anleitungen ist das Thema Uebertakten fuer Viele ein unsicheres Pflaster.

Und zu meinem Satz ganz oben. Wie oft werden denn Karten vom Schlag MSI Lightning, Asus DCII, EVGA etc etc empfohlen, wenn eine normale Anfrage gestellt wird.
Hat ein User mal so eine Karte und ist der Technik nicht ganz abgeneigt, wird er irgendwann mal herumprobieren.
Das ist ganz einfach aus dem Leben gegriffen.
Du darfst die Allgemeinheit nicht mit den Usern dieses oder aehnlicher Foren vergleichen.
Wir machen nur einen kleinen Teil der Kaueferschaft aus, und selbst von uns weis nur ein kleiner Teil was er wirklich macht.

Deswegen ist die Aussage: Kaeufer dieser Karten werden wissen was sie tun, einfach unbedacht.

Was war das schoen als die Sandy CPU's kamen, die so enorm taktfreudig waren, in jedem Test wurde das erwaehnt.
Und wie groß war das Geheule ueber reihenweise abgerauchte CPU's. weil man genau die gleichen Taktraten erreichen wollte, egal ob Nutzen oder nicht, egal ob fundiertes Hintergrundwissen oder nicht. Da wurden halt 1,45V und mehr Vcore Spannung angelegt, egal ob die Kuehlung gereicht hat.
Aber Schuld ist ja der Hersteller.
Btw. in fast jedem Empfehlungsthread werde noch immer die K CPU's empfohlen, da kann man ja leicht uebertakten....
Aber Kauefer wissen ja was sie tun.


*Spinal*, liest du eigentlich die Postings die da Andere schreiben auch oder schreibst du nur das was deiner Meinung nach richtig ist?
*arcDaniel* hatte doch noch zu den Umstaenden was geschrieben, worauf du keinen Zentimeter eingegangen bist.

Ist doch klar das jeder Boardpartner durch Eigenkreationen versucht die Kunden auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
Und natuerlich sind da die Megatoverclockingmodelle besser als ein langweiliges Referenzdesign.
Aber das ist doch eher das Problem der Boardhersteller und nicht von nVidia.
nVidia gibt doch eine generelle Betriebsumgebung fuer ihre Chips raus und uebernimmt dafuer eine Garantie/Gewaehrleistung, das unter diesen Umstaenden ihre Chips funktionieren.
Jetzt baut ein Hersteller, der noch mit sehr langer Garantie wirbt seine eigene Ueberkreation, die es erlaubt so einen Chip weit ausserhalb der Spezifikationen zu betreiben. 
Klar wird nVidia da nicht bereit seine Gewaehrleistung zu uebernehmen.

Und letztendlich gehts nur darum.

Deswegen auch an dieser Stelle: gibt genug so tolle User die durch teilweise stuemperhafte Experimente oder einfach durch Uebertreiben ihre Hardware schrotten, aber nicht genug Rueckgrad haben und dafuer gerade stehen wollen.
Dann lieber einen Hersteller betruegen. Und vielleicht jetzt auch noch auf nVidia schimpfen.

*Spinal* eine Sache noch: du hast dich doch auch sonst noch ueber die aktuellen nVidia Karten ausgelassen.
Von wegen GPGPU Krueppel usw.
Erinnerst du dich an die Zeit von AMD (damals noch ATI) 5870 (imho eine der besten Kreationen von ATI fuer den Gamerbereich) und die danach erschienene Fermi Reihe?
Jeder hat ueber den Fermi geflucht, verspottet, geschimpft etc etc. Kaum einer dieser Personen hatte selbst so eine Karte.
Aber nVidia hatte im Gegensatz zu AMD massig GPGPU Leistung, also ungleich viel.
Die Stimmen sagten aber, das das keiner braucht, also von den Ottonormalusern.

Jetzt entschlackt nVidia ihre GPU's und AMD Setzt auf GPGPU und GPGPU ist aufeinmal so wichtig?


Wenn man sich mehr zu einem Hersteller hingezogen fuehlt ist das ok und wird kaum einer was gegen sagen, aber bitte die Argumentationen nicht immer so auslegen das sie irgendwie zu der eigenen Meinung passen.
Entweder gelten Argumente fuer alle oder fuer keinen, aber so ein Mischmasch ist einfach nur Murks.


----------



## Spinal (6. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie oft wird denn eine OC Karte bei Kaufempfehlungen empfohlen
> Hast du dir mal die OC Threads durchgelesen, was da alles immer und immer wieder nachgefragt wird. Egal ob es sehr sehr ausfuehrliche HOW-TO's gibt, wo Leute die sich wirklich mit der Materie auseinandersetzten, viel Zeit damit verbringen es fuer Laien verstaendlich niederzurschreiben.
> Selbst mit so vielen ausfuehrlichen Anleitungen ist das Thema Uebertakten fuer Viele ein unsicheres Pflaster.
> 
> ...



Da hast du schon recht, in fast allen Threads werden Custom Designs empfohlen. In aller Regel allerdings weil sie vom Hersteller bereits übertaktet sind und zusätzlich einen besseren Kühler haben und somit leiser sind. Aber dennoch muss ich dir recht geben, die Verlockung ist ist sicher da, selber zu experimentieren. Aber meistens geht das nicht über "Afterburner Tuning" hinaus und da werden eigentlich keine zerstörerischen Einstellungen erlaubt.



> Was war das schoen als die Sandy CPU's kamen, die so enorm taktfreudig waren, in jedem Test wurde das erwaehnt.
> Und wie groß war das Geheule ueber reihenweise abgerauchte CPU's. weil man genau die gleichen Taktraten erreichen wollte, egal ob Nutzen oder nicht, egal ob fundiertes Hintergrundwissen oder nicht. Da wurden halt 1,45V und mehr Vcore Spannung angelegt, egal ob die Kuehlung gereicht hat.
> Aber Schuld ist ja der Hersteller.
> Btw. in fast jedem Empfehlungsthread werde noch immer die K CPU's empfohlen, da kann man ja leicht uebertakten....
> Aber Kauefer wissen ja was sie tun.



Aber warum macht Intel dann noch K-CPUs. Die logische Konsequenz müsste ja sein, wieder zu festen Multiplikatoren zu gehen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich selber gar nicht so sehr daran erinnern, dass so viele CPUs abgeraucht sind, war damals aber auch nicht sonderlich an dem Thema interessiert. Aber auch hier hast du irgendwo recht, ich sehe sehr häufig Signaturen mit Sandy Bridge CPUs und über 4 GHz.



> *Spinal*, liest du eigentlich die Postings die da Andere schreiben auch oder schreibst du nur das was deiner Meinung nach richtig ist?



Hmm, ich verstehe jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. Natürlich lese ich mir alle Postings durch, besonders wenn ich den Thread selber erstelle. Aber natürlich schreibe ich dann auch, was meiner Meinung nach richtig ist. Aber ich bemühe mich immer, es auch als "eigene Meinung" hervorzuheben.
Aber vielleicht habe ich in diesem Thread auch was übersehen, da ich gestern viel unterwegs war und nur mit dem Handy gelesen habe.



> Ist doch klar das jeder Boardpartner durch Eigenkreationen versucht die Kunden auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
> Und natuerlich sind da die Megatoverclockingmodelle besser als ein langweiliges Referenzdesign.
> Aber das ist doch eher das Problem der Boardhersteller und nicht von nVidia.
> nVidia gibt doch eine generelle Betriebsumgebung fuer ihre Chips raus und uebernimmt dafuer eine Garantie/Gewaehrleistung, das unter diesen Umstaenden ihre Chips funktionieren.
> ...



Ja, sehe ich auch so. Ich frage mich nur, wer nun wirklich den schwarzen Peter hat. Denn irgendwie ist diese Regelung seltsam und das Durchgreifen besonders in dieser "Härte" ungewöhnlich. AMD hat da offenbar deutlich weniger Probleme mit, selbst Intel gibt dem Käufer, wie du ja selber geschrieben hast, freie Hand.



> Und letztendlich gehts nur darum.



Das ist in meinen Augen die große Frage 



> Deswegen auch an dieser Stelle: gibt genug so tolle User die durch teilweise stuemperhafte Experimente oder einfach durch Uebertreiben ihre Hardware schrotten, aber nicht genug Rueckgrad haben und dafuer gerade stehen wollen.
> Dann lieber einen Hersteller betruegen. Und vielleicht jetzt auch noch auf nVidia schimpfen.



Das ist aber auch eine Unterstellung. Gibt bestimmt genug A-Loch User die sowas praktizieren oder sich 5 Karten bestellen, alle auspacken, ausprobieren und die taktfreudigste behalten und des Rest zurückschickt. Aber ich denke die breite Masse macht es nicht so. Dafür ist vielen auch das Geld zu schade bzw. das Risiko zu hoch, eine aktuelle Hi End Karte kostet ja auch was.



> *Spinal* eine Sache noch: du hast dich doch auch sonst noch ueber die aktuellen nVidia Karten ausgelassen.
> Von wegen GPGPU Krueppel usw.
> Erinnerst du dich an die Zeit von AMD (damals noch ATI) 5870 (imho eine der besten Kreationen von ATI fuer den Gamerbereich) und die danach erschienene Fermi Reihe?
> Jeder hat ueber den Fermi geflucht, verspottet, geschimpft etc etc. Kaum einer dieser Personen hatte selbst so eine Karte.
> ...




Also ich vermute mal, du verwechselst mich, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Soweit ich weiß habe ich sowas nie geschrieben, im Gegenteil, im GTX 780 Thread schreibe ich, dass ich eine Karte für Gameransprüche zugeschnitten und mit evtl. weniger Transistoren begrüßen würde.

Aber vielleicht zeigst du mir einfach, wo ich das geschrieben habe. Vielleicht habe ich ja wirklich mal die Meinung gehabt?

Btw. An glorreiche AMD Zeiten kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern. Ich hatte selber mal eine Radeon 9800 Pro. Danach gab es X850XT, eine X1900XT, dann eine GF 8800 GTX, Geforce GTX 285, die gelungene 5870 hätte ich gerne gehabt, aber mir später eine günstige Fermi geholt. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt, eigentlich hätte ich gerne mal wieder eine AMD, aber ich mag PhysX so gerne  

bye
Spinal


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2012)

*Spinal*: aehm, tut mir sehr leid, ich hab hier glaub ich etwas viel durcheinander gebracht -.-

Hab da was mit einer Aussage von *ct5010* irgendwie in Verbindung gebracht.

Sollte vielleicht nochmal Querlesen, bevor ich was abschicke.
Sorry.

Ansonsten vertreten wir eine sehr aehnliche Meinung


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2012)

@Verminaard


> *arcDaniel* hatte doch noch zu den Umstaenden was geschrieben, worauf du keinen Zentimeter eingegangen bist.



Habe bei deinen Posts nichts feststellen können wem ich wiedersprechen würde oder auf was ich eingehen hätte sollen? Kannst du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## marcus_T (6. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> 1.
> 3. Support hin oder her EVGA Karten sind nunmal laut und werden heiß..



ich rede mal von der GTX 680
weder lauter noch heißer als MSI oder Asus Karten ..... oder oder, im rev Design spielt das keine Rolle
hatte gefühlt eher den Eindruck das die MSI und auch die Asus lauter ist - wie man sich irren kann.
temp Unterschiede können auftreten je nach WLP und selbst da schmieren alle mal mehr mal weniger drauf.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab da was mit einer Aussage von *ct5010* irgendwie in Verbindung gebracht.


 
Ich habe halt was gegen Karten, die unnötig abgespeckt werden. In dem Falle Nvidia. Und in der letzten Zeit gibt es für mich leider zu viele Kaufargumente gegen Nvidia und für AMD. So ist es nunmal. Kein Hersteller ist perfekt, nur warum ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr eine Art Hass gegen Nvidia entwickelt habe, liegt nicht an mir, sondern an Nvidia. Trotzdem werde ich wieder Nvidia kaufen, wenn sie endlich wieder mein Anwendungsgebiet ansprechen. Etwas Gaming und etwas Rendering.


----------



## Gary94 (6. Oktober 2012)

Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber ich hab den Afterburner 2.2.4 und kann die Core Voltage einstellen? Oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Spinal (6. Oktober 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber ich hab den Afterburner 2.2.4 und kann die Core Voltage einstellen? Oder wie ist das gemeint?


 
Also ich konnte die Infos selber nicht prüfen. Kannst du mehr als 1,175 V einstellen? Hattest du vorher 2.2.3 installiert? Also wie gesagt, ich kann das selber nicht nachprüfen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Oktober 2012)

Falls man wirklich zu faul für nen BIOS-mod ist, kann man immer noch bei MSI anfragen, ob man den Afterburner Extreme bekommt 
Das hier ist wirklich kein großes Übel, es gibt viele Wege drumrum.

Trotzdem finde ich es nicht grade Kundenfreundlich vin Nvidia, wenn sie OC sinnlos komplexer machen, sei es auch nur in kleinen Schritten.
Wesentlich mehr hat mich der grauenvolle Turbo aufgeregt, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Aber die Boardpartner wollen Overvoltage doch, bauen extra Karten mit Monsterversorgung. Nvidia will es nicht.



Wenn Nvidia ganz klar sagt, NEIN dann ist das eben so.
Wollen ist zudem relativ, fängt einer damit an, zieht man natürlich nach. Und nein, es gibt genügend die überhaupt nicht wissen was die tun. Habe erst letztens im EVGA Forum gelesen, da war tatsächlich einer angefressen weil er zwei Classified Karten unter Luft mit 1,5V gehimmelt hat.


----------



## ct5010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn Nvidia ganz klar sagt, NEIN dann ist das eben so.
> Wollen ist zudem relativ, fängt einer damit an, zieht man natürlich nach. Und nein, es gibt genügend die überhaupt nicht wissen was die tun. Habe erst letztens im EVGA Forum gelesen, da war tatsächlich einer angefressen weil er zwei Classified Karten unter Luft mit 1,5V gehimmelt hat.


 
Man sollte nicht einfach hinnehmen, was Nvidia will. Das Problem liegt doch ganz klar bei den Boardpartnern, und natürlich auch bei den Usern. Nvidia gibt Garantie auf die Chips, die Boardpartner erhalten durch fehlerhaftes OC/OV die Karten zurück und prüfen gar nicht, wodurch der Schaden entstanden ist, oder sie WOLLEN es gar nicht wissen. Auch wenn die Schadensursache durch etliche Prüfungen bestimmt werden können. Dann schicken sie die Karten zurück an Nvidia, und die wollen es AUCH nicht wirklich wissen, dass die Karten durch OV geschrottet wurden. Der Schaden liegt am Ende bei Nvidia, und das wollen sie nicht. So ein Verbot durchzusetzen, ist aber vollkommen Schwachsinn, ich würde den Boardpartner dazu aufrufen, die zurückgeschickten Karten zu prüfen. Sonst geht der Schaden an den Boardpartner, der diese Extras nicht mehr teurer verkaufen kann, und auch an den Enduser, der die Funktionen nicht mehr nutzen kann. Es gibt nicht immer nur den Verbot als Lösung!


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn Nvidia ganz klar sagt, NEIN dann ist das eben so.
> Wollen ist zudem relativ, fängt einer damit an, zieht man natürlich nach. Und nein, es gibt genügend die überhaupt nicht wissen was die tun. Habe erst letztens im EVGA Forum gelesen, da war tatsächlich einer angefressen weil er zwei Classified Karten unter Luft mit 1,5V gehimmelt hat.


 
Es ist aber nun so dass Nvidia nicht NEIN sagt, sondern, wenn MSI, ASUS, ECGA und co. Karten anbieten, Karten welche höhere Spannungen möglich machen anbieten und diese dann abrauchen, dann müssten sie schon die Kosten selbst tragen und die neuen Chip selbst bezahlen! Die Boardpartner möchten aber nun bei einem RMA nicht die ganzen Kosten für eine neue Karte alleine Tragen, also haben sie schiss und bieten nur noch Karten mit den maximal über die Garantie gedeckten Spannungen an.

Wenn die Karte richtig abgeraucht ist, ist es auch fast unmöglich wieder ein Vanilla Bios zu flashen, so können die Boardpartner aber das Bios auslesen und solche Karten werden dann auch nicht mehr blind ersetzt. Über Modifikationen an der Hardware brauchen wir ja gar nicht zu diskutieren...

Somit könnte man sagen Nvidia verbietet es nicht, sondern überzeugt ihre Partner sich ihnen zu beugen, denn sonst könnte es teuer werden.

Hier stelle ich mir dann die Frage, wieviel muss ein Boardpartner für z.b. einen vollwertigen GK104 Chip zahlen und was kostet die Karte + Kühler an sich?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich finde das alles überhaupt nicht dramatisch. Übertakten lassen sich die Karten ja weiterhin bis zu einem gewissen Grad, was vielen Leuten unter Luftkühlung vollkommen ausreichen dürfte. Und die in der News angesprochenen Enthusiasten werden schon wissen, wie sie die Spannungen erhöhen können, denn die maximal mögliche Spannung war z.B. in Tools wie Afterburner auch limitiert und wer mehr wollte, musste sich halt selber helfen.

Von daher, was soll's. Ich werde jedenfalls meine Kaufentscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen.


----------



## Gary94 (7. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich konnte die Infos selber nicht prüfen. Kannst du mehr als 1,175 V einstellen? Hattest du vorher 2.2.3 installiert? Also wie gesagt, ich kann das selber nicht nachprüfen.


 
Hm also meine Karte hat 0,99 V als Standardspannung, der Regler im Afterburner stehlt halt auf "+0" ich kann ihn verschieben, also er ist nicht ausgegraut oder so. Ich hab das so verstanden das man überhaupt nicht mehr die Spannung ändern kann, aber das ist bei mir nicht der Fall, deswegen macht mich das so stutzig.

Ich hab mal ein Update gemacht, ja. Aber ob das vorher der 2.2.3 war weiß ich nicht.


----------



## cultraider (7. Oktober 2012)

Kauft euch ein neues Auto mit nem Turbolader, hebt den ladedruck an und wenn der Motor dann zu mager läuft, überhitzt, der Ölfilm abreist und ihr nen Kolbenfresser habt, gebt den mal zum Hersteller und verlangt Garantieleistungen 

Ich übertakte meine GPU/CPU nur einmal kurz wenn sie neu sind um zu benchen und um zu sehen was geht, dann stell ich wieder alles auf standard.
Und mal ehrlich, heutzutage muss man nicht übertakten um flüssige fps zu bekommen wie noch vor 9-14 Jahren.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Oktober 2012)

cultraider schrieb:


> Ich übertakte meine GPU/CPU nur einmal kurz wenn sie neu sind um zu benchen und um zu sehen was geht, dann stell ich wieder alles auf standard.
> Und mal ehrlich, heutzutage muss man nicht übertakten um flüssige fps zu bekommen wie noch vor 9-14 Jahren.


 
Man braucht auch keine GTX680 um flüssig zu spielen.
Die GTX680 ist das eigentliche Spielzeug, die kaufen zu 90% Enthusiasten und 10% Menschen die "das Beste" wollen.
Mal ehrlich: Ich wette jeder 3 hier im Forum mit ner GTX680 übertaktet und übervoltet seine Karte.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass jedem klar ist, wenn er seine Karte overvoltet, dass sie dadurch schneller Sterben kann. Die Hersteller Takten zwar mit Puffer aber dennoch versuchen viele viel weiter zu kommen. Deswegen verstehe ich NV nicht, diese Konsumenten werden ja sowieso keine Garantieleistung in Anspruch nehmen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2012)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass jedem klar ist, wenn er seine Karte overvoltet, dass sie dadurch schneller Sterben kann. Die Hersteller Takten zwar mit Puffer aber dennoch versuchen viele viel weiter zu kommen. Deswegen verstehe ich NV nicht, diese Konsumenten werden ja sowieso keine Garantieleistung in Anspruch nehmen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Glaube das Problem sind nicht die Extrem OC'ler sondern eher die User welche von Nix Ahnung haben und enfach mal alles hoch schrauben was geht und bei abgerauchter Karte den Hersteller beschimpfen, dass er nur Schrott anbietet...

@Kev95
Jein, man kann aber eine GTX680 sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen bringen, warum auch ich sie bereits übertackte


----------



## Spinal (8. Oktober 2012)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Glaube das Problem sind nicht die Extrem OC'ler sondern eher die User welche von Nix Ahnung haben und enfach mal alles hoch schrauben was geht und bei abgerauchter Karte den Hersteller beschimpfen, dass er nur Schrott anbietet...



Ich denke auch das es einige linke Hunde gibt, die ihren Übermut vertuschen wollen und die Garantie unberechtigter weise beanspruchen wollen. Man sieht ja auch die "Wettbewerbsthreads" hier immer wieder (was ich auch gut finde), wie den Unigine Heaven Benchmark Thread. So wird der Ein oder Andere vielleicht auch ein wenig zu übertriebenen OC verleitet.

@Kev95
Jein, man kann aber eine GTX680 sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen bringen, warum auch ich sie bereits übertackte [/QUOTE]

Man kann jede Karte an die Grenze bringen. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch immer so bleiben. nur ob man einen nennenswerten Mehrwert dadurch hat ist fraglich. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja zum OC verleiten ist aber jetzt auch hart gesagt, man muss sich erstmal selbst im klaren sein was man macht und wo die eigenen Grenzen liegen!
Der Schutz ist schon ok und finde auch ich gerechtfertigt! Es handelt sich um eine Performance GPU und keine HighEnd GPU!
Aber wie schon von arcDaniel gesagt sind das die wo meine sie kaufen sich ne Karte, drehen den Takt hoch mit Tools, haben gelesen das man im Afterburner die *.cfg Datei beaebeiten müssen oder den haken bei Spannung in den Setting setzen müssen, ziehen anschließend den Regler der Spannung nach rechts im Afterburner  und wunder sich dann warum ein Bluescreen kommt oder warum qualm im Gehäuse entsteht!


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2012)

Darkstar[GER] schrieb:


> Naja zum OC verleiten ist aber jetzt auch hart gesagt, man muss sich erstmal selbst im klaren sein was man macht und wo die eigenen Grenzen liegen!


 
Genau da liegt das Problem.
Gesunder Menschenverstand wird ausgeschalten, Ratschlaege auf Foren nicht gelesen oder einfach ignoriert.
Und wenn was schiefgeht wird trotzdem die RMA in Anspruch genommen, oft ungerechtfertigt.
Die Boardpartner geben das halt weiter (von mir persoenlich jetzt vermutet) und nVidia will das nicht weiterhin tragen, das die Boardpartner 
Moeglichkeiten bieten, Spezifikationen zu umgehen.

Also ich sehe hier rein gar nichts verwerfliches seitens nVidia.
kA warum hier so viele schimpfen.


----------



## matty2580 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass durch OC von GPUs ein großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht. 
Dazu habe ich keine Zahlen im Netz gefunden. OC macht nur eine relativ kleine Gruppe.

Vermutlich haben sich Board-Partner von Nvidia beschwert, weil sich einige einen Vorteil verschafft haben.
EVGA z.B. hat ja damit geworben, und war auch deshalb beliebt hier im Forum.
Nvidia nimmt diesen Partnern nun den Vorteil. Das finde ich nur gerecht.....


----------



## Cleriker (9. Oktober 2012)

Das nur ein kleiner Teil der Käufer die Karten auch übertaktet, ist richtig. Jedoch besteht der Teil der Kunden die eine RMA in anspruch nehmen, auch zu großen Teilen aus Menschen die ihre Karten misshandelt haben, aber die Konsequenzen nicht selbst tragen wollen.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich hat Nvidia in GEWISSEM Maße Recht, so etwas zu machen, aber denen, die WISSEN, was sie machen, den Spaß zu verderben, finde ich doch etwas mies. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die einfach so OCen, wenn mal was nicht stabil ist, auf 1,5V anheben... Hier sagen ja auch viele in Zusammenstellungsthreads die wollen übertakten, aber die RISIKEN kennen sie einfach nicht. Und hinterher gibt es Beschwerden, dass die CPU abgeraucht ist. Ist bei den GPUs genauso. Wie gesagt, wenn Nvidia die Boardpartner auffordert, die RMAs zu kontrollieren, müsste Nvidia so etwas nicht machen.


----------



## Spinal (9. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sich Board-Partner von Nvidia beschwert, weil sich einige einen Vorteil verschafft haben.
> EVGA z.B. hat ja damit geworben, und war auch deshalb beliebt hier im Forum.
> Nvidia nimmt diesen Partnern nun den Vorteil. Das finde ich nur gerecht.....


 
Wieso gerecht? EVGA hat sich einen Vorteil verschafft, weil sie eben eine Karte weiterentwickelt haben. Und das ist auch gut so. Auch die MSI Lightning ist eine beliebte Karte, weil sie eben "besser" (aber auch teurer) als eine Karte im Referenzdesign ist. Die Hersteller werben ja auch mit besseren Kühllösungen, das müsste ja dann auch verboten werden weil es einen Vorteil verschafft. Demnach dürfte es nur noch Karten im Referenzdesign geben. Und die gelackmeierten sind am Ende wir Kunden, die nur noch Einheitskarten kaufen können.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem.
> Gesunder Menschenverstand wird ausgeschalten, Ratschlaege auf Foren nicht gelesen oder einfach ignoriert.
> Und wenn was schiefgeht wird trotzdem die RMA in Anspruch genommen, oft ungerechtfertigt.
> Die Boardpartner geben das halt weiter (von mir persoenlich jetzt vermutet) und nVidia will das nicht weiterhin tragen, das die Boardpartner
> ...



Ich sehe das anders. Man muss bedenken, wir reden hier nicht von 1,5 V. Der Afterburner erlaubt in der Regel eine Spannungserhöhung um ca. 10%. Die MSI Lightning ist sowohl von der Spannungsversorgung und Regelung, als auch von der Kühlung bestens dafür vorbereitet. Das garantiert zwar keinen fehlerfreien Betrieb, aber dass man sich damit die GPU zerstört ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wer darüber hinaus mit Tweaks usw. die Karte über dieses Maß hinaus übertaktet bzw. die Spannung erhöht, der lässt sich auch mit dem "Verbot" nicht aufhalten.
Außerdem könnte es natürlich passieren, dass nun häufiger zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen wird, welche schwieriger zu handhaben und fehleranfälliger sind als der Afterburner und ähnliche Tools. Damit könnte die Ausfallrate sogar noch steigen. Als Hersteller bzw. Boardpartner wäre es mir daher lieber, den Kunden wird ein "sicheres" Tool zur Verfügung gestellt, als das sie sich mit irgendwelchen anderen Mitteln helfen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Deimos (9. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> EVGA z.B. hat ja damit geworben, und war auch deshalb beliebt hier im Forum.
> Nvidia nimmt diesen Partnern nun den Vorteil. Das finde ich nur gerecht.....


Finde ich nicht gerecht.

Im Prinzip bietet doch jeder dasselbe an, mal mit 10 MHz mehr oder weniger und die guten Lüfterdesigns (DCII, Windforce, usw.) nehmen sich auch nicht viel. Irgendwie müssen sich die Boardpartner ja noch differenzieren können. 

Zu der ganzen Thematik: ich weiss nicht, was daran für gut zu befinden ist, wenn dem Kunden Schranken aufgezwungen werden. 
Ich will doch nicht jedes Mal ein neues BIOS flashen, nur weil ich an der Spannung rumdrehe - vielleicht will ich das ja nur kurz für einen Benchmark machen.
Es nimmt dem Kunden Freiheit und ist aus diesem Grund für mich nicht ok. Man kann doch nicht das Produkt einschränken, nur weil man den Kunden nicht traut und Kosten sparen will.

Aus diesem Grund hat Apple ein proprietäres System, haben Spieleentwickler DRM und hat Nvidia neu einen Schutz vor Overvoltage. All das mag für den Normalkunden nicht von Belang sein, der das Produkt "as-built" verwendet, für mich ist es störend und unangebracht.


----------



## matty2580 (9. Oktober 2012)

Gerecht in der Beziehung, dass einige Boardpartner sich an die Vorgaben von Nvidia halten, und andere nicht.
Die verkaufen dann ihre Karten nicht mehr, und werden sich vielleicht sogar von Nvidia zurückziehen.
Entweder alle Board-Partner können machen was sie wollen, oder nicht.

Für uns Kunden wäre es natürlich besser, wenn sich die Karten gut unterscheiden.
Auf jeden Fall sollte Nvidia für gleiche Chancen bei den Board-Partnern sorgen.

Das hat Nvidia jetzt wohl gemacht....


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wer darüber hinaus mit Tweaks usw. die Karte über dieses Maß hinaus übertaktet bzw. die Spannung erhöht, der lässt sich auch mit dem "Verbot" nicht aufhalten.
> Außerdem könnte es natürlich passieren, dass nun häufiger zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen wird, welche schwieriger zu handhaben und fehleranfälliger sind als der Afterburner und ähnliche Tools. Damit könnte die Ausfallrate sogar noch steigen. Als Hersteller bzw. Boardpartner wäre es mir daher lieber, den Kunden wird ein "sicheres" Tool zur Verfügung gestellt, als das sie sich mit irgendwelchen anderen Mitteln helfen.


 
Jep, ich finde, die sollten, wenn die Spannung oder der Takt geändert wird, irgendwie etwas (nur für den Hersteller) hardwaremäßig sichtbar machen lassen. Das wäre gut, denn so lässt sich erkennen, ob auf der Karte noch Garantie ist. Aber nein, die machen einfach ein Verbot.


----------



## Profikuehl (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Boardhersteller können ja trotzdem weiterhin verschiedene SpaWas usw. verwenden und selber Kühllösungen entwickeln. Halt dann für die Extrem-OCler die auf die Garantieansprüche verzichten - was früher auch so war! (z.B. den mit Bleistift vollgekritzelten AMD Duron konnte man auch nicht unbedingt so dem Händler zurückgeben ^^).



> Jep, ich finde, die sollten, wenn die Spannung oder der Takt geändert wird, irgendwie etwas (nur für den Hersteller) hardwaremäßig sichtbar machen lassen. Das wäre gut, denn so lässt sich erkennen, ob auf der Karte noch Garantie ist. Aber nein, die machen einfach ein Verbot.



Wo liegt der Unterschied genau - ausser dass man das man ein Bios-Mod machen muss anstelle eines OC-Tools vom Hersteller?
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass Bescheisser die ihre GraKa verkrüppeln nicht mehr so leicht an eine neue GraKa kommen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Gerecht in der Beziehung, dass einige Boardpartner sich an die Vorgaben von Nvidia halten, und andere nicht. [...]
> Entweder alle Board-Partner können machen was sie wollen, oder nicht.


 
Das durften sie doch bisher auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur manche Boardpartner haben eben noch eigene Platinen entwickelt, Verbesserungen vorgenommen und weil sie bessere Teile verbaut hatten, eben auch mit besserer OC-Fähigkeit geworben.

Wo ist das ungerecht? Das hätte jeder der Partner so machen können, ist deren Entscheidung, ob sie es tun oder lieber auf die billigste Variante setzen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2012)

Mich stört das jetzt nicht sonderlich... Ich weiß, wie ich das effektiv umgehe


----------



## Spinal (9. Oktober 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied genau - ausser dass man das man ein Bios-Mod machen muss anstelle eines OC-Tools vom Hersteller?
> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass Bescheisser die ihre GraKa verkrüppeln nicht mehr so leicht an eine neue GraKa kommen.


 
eine BIOS Mod ist aber aufwändiger und mit mehr Risiko verbunden. Tools wie der Afterburner sind gut geeignet, um die Grenzen auszuloten. Am Ende zieht man nochmal 10% von den ermittelten, stabilen Werten ab und flasht das Bios. So habe ich es bisher gemacht und das es Mittel und Wege gibt (zb. weiterhin Afterburner 2.2.3 nutzen) das zu umgehen ist die eine Seite, das Gewissen, dass Nvidia das nicht will, dass es dadurch mehr Fummelei und "schwieriger" ist, die Andere.

bye
Spinal


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Oktober 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4614410 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie verständlich, das die Kunden nicht das ganze Potenzial ausschöpfen können/dürfen, und mehr dazu gedrängt werden das nächste Modell zu kaufen das natürlich dann noch mehr Leistung hat.
> Aber da ist sowieso nur ein immens kleiner Bruchteil davon betroffen, ein Promille, wenn nicht sogar weniger wahrscheinlich.


 nuja bei den Preisen finde ich das nicht verständlich...sondern eine Bodenlose Frechheit!!


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> eine BIOS Mod ist aber aufwändiger und mit mehr Risiko verbunden. Tools wie der Afterburner sind gut geeignet, um die Grenzen auszuloten. Am Ende zieht man nochmal 10% von den ermittelten, stabilen Werten ab und flasht das Bios. So habe ich es bisher gemacht und das es Mittel und Wege gibt (zb. weiterhin Afterburner 2.2.3 nutzen) das zu umgehen ist die eine Seite, das Gewissen, dass Nvidia das nicht will, dass es dadurch mehr Fummelei und "schwieriger" ist, die Andere.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Ja klar ist es negativ, dass Nvidia den Käufern die Möglichkeiten 'kürzt' oder den Weg zum Ziel erschwert. Trotzdem kann ja weiterhin mit dem Afterburner eine Gewisse OC-Grenze gelootet werden und wer mehr will muss sich dann halt die Zeit nehmen das Bios zu flashen um die Karte mit höheren Spannungen als den in den Spezifikationen angegebenen zu betreiben. Wer das vor hat muss sich künftig beim Kauf ggf. für eine Dual-Bios Karte umschauen, um das Risiko zu minimieren. Trotzdem Schade geht Nvidia diesen Weg, da bin ich froh fahre ich mit ATI


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied genau - ausser dass man das man ein Bios-Mod machen muss anstelle eines OC-Tools vom Hersteller?
> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass Bescheisser die ihre GraKa verkrüppeln nicht mehr so leicht an eine neue GraKa kommen.


 
Wenn man einen BIOS-Mod macht, sind die Ausfallraten ggf. noch höher, weil es kein zuverlässiges Tool gibt. Dann hat Nvidia noch mehr Probleme.


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen BIOS-Mod macht, sind die Ausfallraten ggf. noch höher, weil es kein zuverlässiges Tool gibt. Dann hat Nvidia noch mehr Probleme.


 
Nein eben nicht mehr Nvidia's Problem, sondern das des Endkundes, welcher sein Gerät ausserhalb der *garantie*rten Specs laufen lassen will. Nach einem BIOS-Mod gibt das wohl keine Garantie mehr.Das ist doch nicht Nvidias Problem wenn der Käufer OCen will . Vorher wusste man, dass man die Volt-Schraube einfach locker hochdrehen kann - wenn's futsch geht, gibt's ja eh ne Neue. Für mich ist klar, dass Nvidia sich auch nicht gerne auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt bzw. Karten zu verschenken hat. Aus Sicht des Käufers ist's klar nicht toll, dass nicht mehr so auf gut Glück experimentiert werden kann. Von dem her sind wir schon ein bisschen 'verwöhnt'. Und wer seine Graka richtig übertakten will, bastelt sich sowieso einen Fullcover Wasserkühler, Pot oder eine andere Kühllösung auf die Karte - wobei in den meisten Fällen eine Garantie theoretisch sowieso verfallen würde.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja das mag zwar so sein, aber Nvidia wird auch trotzdem die Karten zurückgeschickt bekommen. Und die könnten auch einen BIOS-Mod entdecken WOLLEN sie aber nicht. Der Boardpartner bekommt Garantie auf die Chips und die Chips werden an Nvidia zurückgeschickt. Und wenn die CHIPS kaputt sind dann kann Nvidia nicht überprüfen, ob ein BIOS-Mod stattgefunden hat, sondern nur der Boardpartner, der WILL es aber gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Lötet der Boardpartner wirklich die Chips für die Rücksendung aus?


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nö aber Nvidia kann ja selbst nicht wissen wann ein BIOS-Mod vorlag. Dazu wäre eigentlich der Boardpartner verpflichtet, der liefert ja die BIOSe aus


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich - ob NVidia unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten nicht Recht hat. Zum einen ist Overclocking eine Sache, die der Endanwender aus eigenem Antrieb und mit eigenem Risiko durchführt. Zum anderen ist es fragwürdig, wenn Boardpartner aus kommerziellen Gründen die Spezifikationen der Karten über Gebühr ausreizen. Sollte da bei einer Serie etwas schief gehen, und die Karten beim Kunden reihenweise abrauchen -bleibts nicht zuletzt an NVidia hängen.

Die Spezifikationen der Chips sind bei weitem nicht aus den Fingern gesogen - Die Designs werden vielfach getestet, belastet hochgetaktet um den Spielraum zwischen Haltbarkeit und Leistungsfähigkeit auszuloten. Kein Hersteller will ein zu vorsichtig/langsames Produkt oder ein zu Optimistisch hochgetaktetes mit zu hoher Ausfallquote produzieren. Vielleicht unterschätzen die Boardpartner das im Moment und NVidia nimmt sie berechtigt an die Kette - weils vernünftig ist.

Ein weiterer Grund ist - der masslose "ab Werk Overclocking Wettbewerb" wird langsam sinnlos und geht zu Lasten der Boardpartner, die eher solide Standardkarten verkaufen. Nicht zuletzt ist es auch schlecht für den Endkunden - Standardkarten mit eigenem Boarddesign oder besonderen Kühllösungen gibt es so gut wie Keine.


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja das mag zwar so sein, aber Nvidia wird auch trotzdem die Karten zurückgeschickt bekommen. Und die könnten auch einen BIOS-Mod entdecken WOLLEN sie aber nicht. Der Boardpartner bekommt Garantie auf die Chips und die Chips werden an Nvidia zurückgeschickt. Und wenn die CHIPS kaputt sind dann kann Nvidia nicht überprüfen, ob ein BIOS-Mod stattgefunden hat, sondern nur der Boardpartner, der WILL es aber gar nicht wissen.


 
Dann wäre es ja umso besser


----------



## Lexx (10. Oktober 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Auch bei der Geforce GTX 680 Lightning von MSI kann mit der Software MSI Afterburner ab Version 2.2.4 nicht mehr die Spannung verändert werden.


 Aha, interessant.. 

Mit dem "Popschgriller" 2.24 gehts bei meiner MSI GTX560TI Hawk auch nicht mehr,
mit der 2.23 gings noch – hmm, jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Habe mich nach dem kürzlich 
erschienenen und installierten Update schon gewundert, wo das denn jetzt nun sei.
Also: downgrade.

Danke für die Info/s!


----------



## Gary94 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nicht das meine Frage in der Versenkung verschwindet, aber ich kann nach wie vor die Spannung in meinem Afterbruner einstellen. Hab die Version 2.2.4 und finde keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Oktober 2012)

warum muss ne 680 übertaktet werden? doch nur um iwelchen Benchwerten hinterher zu jagen die auf die Praxis keine Auswirkung haben? und spätestens gegen die mittlere mittelklasse der nächsten Generation sieht sie eh kein Land mehr.  in Bf3 ist schon eine 660 (ohne ti) besser als eine 580.


Also wer sich so eine Karte kauft hat Bock drauf mit ihr alles zu machen...ausser zukunftssicher zu sein


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja eine 660 kann besser als eine 580 sein, aber wenn man die 680 übertaktet, quetscht man mehr Frames raus, das merkt man besonders bei 120Hz-Monitoren!


----------



## Spinal (18. Oktober 2012)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> warum muss ne 680 übertaktet werden? doch nur um iwelchen Benchwerten hinterher zu jagen die auf die Praxis keine Auswirkung haben? und spätestens gegen die mittlere mittelklasse der nächsten Generation sieht sie eh kein Land mehr.  in Bf3 ist schon eine 660 (ohne ti) besser als eine 580.
> 
> 
> Also wer sich so eine Karte kauft hat Bock drauf mit ihr alles zu machen...ausser zukunftssicher zu sein


 
Bei einem Architekturwechsel mag das stimmen, aber die nächsten Karten werden ebenfalls kepler Karten in 28nm sein. Eine GTX 480 ist schneller als eine GTX 560TI. Von daher muss das nicht stimmen (kann aber).
10 - 15% Mehrleistung kann den Unterschied zwischen Neuanschaffung und noch 6 Monate warten machen. Von daher finde ich Werksübertaktete Karten mit potenter Kühlung eigentlich eine feine Sache.

bye
Spinal


----------



## KonterSchock (14. November 2012)

ich denk mal nv wird in zukunft per bios das ganze einschränken.


----------

